# Grizzly?



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a 2013 grizzly 700 just wondering if there is a way to adjust the idle or if its set thru the computer? Thanks for the help.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't have a grizzly. But on my FI brute, there is an adjustment screw on the throttle bodies. I would imagine yours does too.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks I had a brute just before this and didn't realize they were adjustable.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

JD I had a brute force too but got rid of it and now I'm thinking of picking up a grizzly 700 do you regret your decision or is the grizzly much better machine I'm mainly looking to just turn big tires and reliability brute would do the first but far from the second


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I have beat the ever livin' snot out of my Grizzly and for the most part its been very reliable.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

lilbigtonka I would not go back for anything not quite as quick off the line but ride reliability and comfort are way better. I am running 27" bighorns and not a power problem and havn't touched it from stock. I had these tires on my brute and I really think this thing is better in mud also. Hope this helps.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice I am still on the fence if I want to have another bike to wrench on but if I come across one cheap enough I might just do it......


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

You may not get much wrench time on the grizzly.


----------

